# cacon Pixma printer compatability problem



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

People,

Anybody here know how I can find out if my new laptop with Windows 7 is compatable with a Canon Pixma ip1600? I went on the Canon site, and clicked my way to what I understood was the download driver for that printer (it even asked me if I had Windows 7).

Then, I tried to test it by clicking print, and a window came up asking me to select a printer, and a bunch of Canons were listed but not the Pixma ip1600. What am I doing wrong? Any tips appreciated!

Quack


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like you downloaded the driver but did not actually install it? Go to your control panel and look for the option to install a printer. Select yours. Then try printing a sample page.


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

noquacks said:


> People,
> 
> Anybody here know how I can find out if my new laptop with Windows 7 is compatable with a Canon Pixma ip1600? I went on the Canon site, and clicked my way to what I understood was the download driver for that printer (it even asked me if I had Windows 7).
> 
> ...


Yes, it looks like you downloaded this file to your computer: aomwin110ea23us.exe

What I don't think you did but need to do is find that file and double click it. This is an ".exe" file that needs to be run in order to install the driver.

Once you do that your printer should show up as an available device that you can make your default printer.


----------

